# Can a sticker less cube be used for BLD on a official comp?



## Rafael Balderas (Jan 10, 2017)

Can a sticker less cube be used for BLD on a official comp?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, but I lfind the stickers give a little extra control that's useful in blind.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes.



> 3h2) Puzzles whose coloured plastic is visible inside the puzzle (e.g. "stickerless" puzzles) are permitted.
> 
> 3h2+) CLARIFICATION In the past, "stickerless" puzzles were not permitted. Such puzzles are now permitted.



So long as the puzzle follows:



> 3j3) Corrugated/textured parts which permit the orientation of pieces to be distinguished by feel are not permitted for blindfolded events.
> 3l2) The logo may be embossed, engraved, or consist of an overlay sticker. Exception: The logo must not be distinguishable by feel for blindfolded events (i.e. no embossings, engravings, or overlay stickers).
> 
> 3h2++) CLARIFICATION "Stickerless" puzzles that significantly differ from most mass-produced "stickerless" puzzles are only permitted at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.


----------

